# Keine DHCP Funktion über Switch



## CikoNo1 (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

hab da ein Problem mit dem Netzwerk.

Erstmal der Sachverhalt:

Ich habe 6 Rechner in drei verschiedenen Zimmer, alles läuft auf ein Patchpanel zusammen.
Ich habe einen Speedport W701V der Telekom an diesem ist der DHCP Server aktiviert.
Desweiteren habe ich einen 24-Port Gigabit Switch von TP-Link (TL-SG1024). Sobald ich nun alle Rechner mit dem Switch verbinde, und den Speedport ebenfalls, bekommen die Rechner keine IP mehr zugewiesen. Aber wenn ich sie direkt an den Router hänge läuft es einwandfrei. 

Ich habe es auch schon mit statischen IPs probiert, geändert hat sich nichts. Keine Verbindung ins Internet und zum Router.

Kann mir einer sagen warum ich, sobald ich über den Switch fahre keine IPs vom DHCP zugewiesen bekomme.

Viele Grüße
Ural


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (5. Januar 2008)

Hast du mal überprüft ob du evtl das Switch mit dem Uplinkport ( wenn noch einer vorhanden ist) an den Speedport anschließen musst?

Hatte das Problem vor kurzem auch bei Bekannten, aber dort hing kein Switch sondern ein Router (mit Modemfunktion) hinter dem Speedport.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## CikoNo1 (6. Januar 2008)

Der Switch hat gar kein Uplink Port, habe ich gerade gesehen. Braucht man den denn

Hab grad mal nachgeschaut, der Switch hat die "Auto-MDIX" Funktion, dann dient jeder Port als Uplink Port.


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (6. Januar 2008)

Hmm, hast du es mal mit einem anderen Switch versucht? Ob da die DHCP Funktion auch deaktiviert ist bzw. net möglich ist?


----------



## Raubkopierer (6. Januar 2008)

Hast du denn wenn du statische IPs verwendest den Router als Gateway eingetragen? Bzw. verteilt der Router bei DHCP die eigene Adresse als Gateway?


----------



## CikoNo1 (7. Januar 2008)

Ja das habe ich....

Sobald ich die Rechner direkt an Speedport hänge funtzt es ja.

Ich habe aber jetzt mal meinen kleinen Tischswitch dran gehängt und es läuft.

Kann das sein dass mein Switch hinüber ist Also die Lämpchen läuchten munter vor sich her wenn ich Kabel anschließe...

Versteht das einer


----------



## ingop (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo ,

ich würde an deiner stelle folgendes probieren .
1. 2 Rechner mit statischer IP versehen und über switch verbinden 
     Kommunikation zwischen den beiden testen(Ping)
2. wenn das nicht geht Handbuch switch rauskramen - switch resetten
3. wenn das nichts bringt - switch in die Tonne

aber bevor Tonne gibts ja noch etwas was man prüfen könnte 
- portspeed fest einstellen - auf beiden seiten PC und Switch - vieleicht hilfts ja

Gruß Ingo


----------



## port29 (8. Januar 2008)

Ich vermute zwei Sachen:

Der Switch ist konfigurierbar und:

a) Erwartet ein bestimmtes VLAN an einem Port
b) Client Separation ist eingeschaltet


----------



## CikoNo1 (10. Januar 2008)

Also hab jetzt folgendes alles ausprobiert:

zwei Rechnern statische IP mit Gateway (=Router) vergeben, versucht zwischen beiden Rechnern zu pingen. Ergebnis="Zielhost nicht erreichbar". Das selbe wenn ich den Router anpinge.

Reseten des Routers habe ich auch schon probiert, kein Erfolg...

Der Switch ist auch nicht konfigurierbar, also kann ich da auch nichts ändern.

Wie gesagt wenn ich zwei Rechner + Router an den kleinen 5Port switch hänge, dann läuft es wunderbar.

Kann es vielleicht an den Belegungsstandars des Switches liegen Ich habe den B Standard benutzt.

Ich weiß wirklich nicht mehr weiter......


----------



## LL0rd (10. Januar 2008)

Könntest du mal etwas genauer beschreiben, was du gemacht hast und vor allem die Bezeichnung des Switches nennen?


----------



## CikoNo1 (10. Januar 2008)

Switch: TP-Link TL-SG1024

Ich habe 6 Rechner die jeweils an einer Netzwerkdose mit dem B-Standard angeschlossen sind. Diese Dosen kommen alle an einem Patchpanel zusammen.

Vom Patchpanel (auch nach B-Standard geklemmt) mit Kabel an den Switch. Der Router (Speedport W701V) geht ebenfalls an den Switch.

DHCP ist auch aktiviert.

Alles mit Cat6 Kabeln.


Was ich alles schon probiert habe:

1. Wie oben beschrieben alles an den Switch gehängt. 
Ergebnis: Die Rechner bekommen alle keine IP zugewiesen (nur diesen Windows Standard mit 169. .....)

2. Wie oben beschrieben alles an den Switch gehängt, aber diesmal den Rechnern statische IPs zugewiesen.
Ergebnis: Kann den Router nicht anpingen und die restlichen Rechner auch nicht.

3. Vom Patchpanel direkt an den Router.
Ergebnis: Alles wunderbar. Funtzt.

4. Einen kleinen Tischswitch mit 5 Ports angehängt.
Ergebnis: Alles wunderbar. Funtzt.

ipconfig /all liefert:
....
DHCP aktiviert: Ja
Autokonifguration aktiviert: Ja
Verbindungslokale IPv6 Adresse: fe80::79de: usw. dahinter noch (Bevorzugt)
IPv4 Adresse: 169.254.255.200 (Bevorzugt)
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.0.0
Standardgateway: 
.....

ipconfig -release bringt folgendes:
bla bla bla "es kann keine Verbindung mit dem DHCP Server hergestellt werden" bla bla weiter

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen....


----------



## olqs (10. Januar 2008)

Du nutzt bei dem 24 Port und dem 5Port Switch jeweils die Verkabelung über die Netzwerkdosen?

Hast du die Verkabelung einzeln durchgemessen, oder durchmessen lassen?

Zeigt der 24 Portswitch funktionierende Netzwerklinks an?


----------



## CikoNo1 (10. Januar 2008)

Also gemessen oder vermessen lassen habe ich es nicht.

Aber die Lichter am Switch leuchten und blincken auch....


----------



## the-preacher (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

so wie es aussieht, leitet dieser Switch keine Broadcasts weiter. Dies ist aber für DHCP notwendig. Der 5 Port Switch wird sicherlich den Port 1 automatisch als Uplink verwenden, was wiederum bei dem anderen nicht gegeben ist. Damit kann ein solcher Switch nicht direkt an Router angeschlossen werden, da der Switch an jedem Port eine MAC-Adresse erwartet (wie beim Router mit Switchfunktion auch), sonst kann er seine Tabellen nicht ordungsgemäß schreiben, was wiederum verhindert, das er die IP-Pakete weiter leitet. Was wiederum funktionieren würde (allerdings nicht bei diesem Switch), ist einen DHCP-Relay-Agent zu installieren, der die DHCP-Broadcasts weiterleitet.
(Fazit - der TP-Link TL-SG1024 ist für deine Anwendung nicht geeignet)


----------



## olqs (11. Januar 2008)

@the-preacher
Da muss ich mal wiedersprechen.
DHCP-Broadcast sind Broadcast auf Layer2.
Diese Broadcast muss aber ein Switch beherrschen, ansonsten kann der nach dem Neustart, oder bei leerer MAC-Adresstabelle gar keine Frames weiterleiten.

Zum Uplinkport:
Das ist bei nicht konfigurierbaren Switchen nur ein Port mit anderer Belegung, um kein CrossOver Kabel nutzen zu müssen. Vlans und Trunking sind da kein Thema, weil man ja die Ports eh nicht zuweisen kann. Die Belegung sollte aber mit Auto-MDIX kein Problem sein, da die benötigte Belegung vom Switch erkannt wird und der diese selbst umstellt.

Ein DHCP RelayAgent ist nur dann nötig, wenn ein DHCP Server Clients bedienen will, die sich ausserhalb seiner eigenen Broadcast-Domäne befinden.
Ein Router, allgemeiner. jedes Gerät auf Layer3 und darüber, trennt Broadcast Domänen. Ein Layer2 Device trennt hingegen nur Kollisionsdomänen (vgl. Switch und Hub).

Was ich mir jetzt noch vorstellen kann, sind fehlerhafte Ethernet Frames, die vom Switching Verfahren ausgesondert werden. Da wärs interessant, ob das Netzwerk mit statischen IPs, oder einem anderen DHCP Server, funktioniert.

Interessant wärs natürlich auch, mal nen PC mit nem Sniffer dazwischenzuhängen. Das würd die Fehlerdiagnose schon erleichten. Sonst ists doch nur geschickt raten.


----------



## TheNBP (11. Januar 2008)

CikoNo1 hat gesagt.:


> Switch: TP-Link TL-SG1024
> 
> 2. Wie oben beschrieben alles an den Switch gehängt, aber diesmal den Rechnern statische IPs zugewiesen.
> Ergebnis: Kann den Router nicht anpingen und die restlichen Rechner auch nicht.



Wenn sich die Rechner nichtmal mit statischen IP Adressen gegenseitig anpingen können, dann hat es nichts mit DHCP oder dem Router zu tun.

Würde mal sagen das die Verbindung Rechner <-> Switch gestört ist (unabhängig davon ob die LEDs am Switch leuchten)
Man könnte mal versuchen testweise die Netzwerkkarte auf 10Mbit einzustellen.


----------

